# The Siege of Castle Itter - the strangest battle in WWII



## Brian G Turner (Dec 23, 2015)

One of the strangest battles in WWII - when American GIs, German Wermacht, French Resistance, and a SS Colonel, fought together against the SS:
The Last Battle - Book Review

Apparently, the only known example of the American and German armies fighting alongside one another during WWII.


----------



## svalbard (Dec 23, 2015)

This looks really interesting. I am going to have to read it.


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 23, 2015)

Definitely looks interesting.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Dec 23, 2015)

Not really my period, but it does sound intriguing.

[I like odd snippets, like Wojtek the soldier bear, or Mad Jack Churchill, the only man in the Second World War to kill the enemy with a longbow].


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm sure I've heard of this piece of history before - however, it popped up on my radar again in my WWII research. There are other articles about it, such as Wikipedia:
Battle for Castle Itter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The book linked to in the OP itself gets mixed reviews on Amazon, not least because it's apparently more heavy with biographical information than the fighting itself. However, that's still valuable for me.

Also, I took a liberty describing the French as "French Resistance", as apparently it was a bunch of French politicians who all hated one another - and a French tennis star.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Dec 23, 2015)

Brian Turner said:


> I'm sure I've heard of this piece of history before


I'm convinced you are correct, there was definitely a feature on this event on at least one news web site this year (2015). Likely because it was the 70th anniversary.
Sadly from the beginning, HTTP/HTML (Websites) have lacked a metatag for date created and last updated. Searching Websites by date is pathetic, also numeric searched < , >, <=, >= and = doesn't work. Even decent boolean logic string searches are poor.


----------

